# Horse Years vs Human Years!



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

THAT is waaaaay too complex, lollollol

I will stick with the ancient standard of one horse year equals about three human years. My vet still goes by that.

BUT if one is dealing with a horse with any sort of on-going stress issues (including PSSM, insulin resistance, etc) along with permanent physical injuries, then the age number increases for the horse.

My Arab was 29 and the TWH in my avatar 27 when I laid them to rest. The vet said their health issues most likely aged them closer to the human age of 100 and it was a miracle I had been able to give them both quality of life up to their end times.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I have a chart that basically uses that same method Chasin Ponies except it doesn't differentiate between ponies & horses. I don't even remember where I got it, I've had it so long.


----------



## Poozer (Apr 11, 2016)

Interesting.


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

From the old days, I got in the habit of automatically assuming that when a horse reached 20, life was pretty much over for them. Now I'm seeing lots of horses that maintain and stay useable for another 8-10 years. Several years ago I watched a Lipizzaner demonstration and they had one adorable little guy still doing his maneuvers at the ripe old age of 26 and enjoying every minute of it!

Of course, just like humans there will be those with injuries or health problems that effect lifespan and I've seen quite a few ponies who lived into their 40s ! Tough little ******s just seem to go on and on!


----------

